

Apple: Cascade of Broken Promises by Seth Godin - kenneth_reitz
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2011/03/cascade-of-broken-promises.html

======
alextingle
I don't understand why he doesn't just ask for his money back, buy a laptop
that _does_ meet his needs, and get on with his life.

